# I want to become a model for either Beauty Farm or ORF releases of Franco-flemish...?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I mean I do look darn good these days and bold is beautiful if good looking like I deprofundis whit all modesty here is proof of this, I want to be on a Vaet, Crecquillon, Brumel, etc darn Beauty Farm I purchase all your cd man and ORF release store I worship your skill as greater than great power to reckon whit.

Lords hear my hacking heart ?

Deprofundis pray and send photos?
Taken whit is I-phone
Yah?
rate me, lady no mens allows to rate me be fair dudes around the planets?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






















ndisdi






s


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Dont encourage him.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> Dont encourage him.


 :lol:

tres drole Mandryka


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Beauty Farm, Orf label take note, I train everyday and darn iI think I look good


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> Dont encourage him.


deprofundis est bel homme Mandryka, laisse lui une chance= deprofundis a hunk Mandryka, be fair play man.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

de profundis on a Franco-Flemish CD cover


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

There are few women on TC. You may be waiting a while for a lady's attention on here, deprofundis.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I do look good, feel good, I'm not kidding put me on a Beauty Farm as a model or ORFlabel, please do me this favor , por favor, Germans?

Danke :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

These are old pictures not like affored showed ones


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Are you trying to compete with this guy?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

DaveM said:


> Are you trying to compete with this guy?
> 
> View attachment 122472


:lol: I'm laughing out loud, that funny


----------

